# The Lionel forum



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I wanted to start this forum for a place that people can discus the one and only lionel company :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

does anyone have a log loader...give me your opinion on which ones you like


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

No log loader.
Are you trying to decide between the #787 American Flyer design and the Lionel AMC/ARC Log Loader ?
If you have a Cab1 remote the AMC/ARC Log Loader lets you have lots of control over it. I like the American Flyer design better but its the old push button.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Good to see a Lionel forum! Unfortunately, I don't have any log loaders, either. I think Lionel had at least two different postwar models: a prewar carryover, chain-driven model; and a later belt-operated, sheet metal model. But I tend to confuse the various log loaders, sawmills, and lumber loaders.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a beef with the modern Aquarium cars. The original, vibrator-driven models made sense, as they could be parked, and used as an animated accessory. The newer versions of this car require the car be moving, for the fish to move around. There is a very expensive, really ugly new command-controlled aquarium car, also.

I'm inclined to get one of the cheaper new cars, if I can find a used one at a good price, and see if I can't rig a small motor to the moving fish filmstrip.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I love love love lionel products but it seems that the retail is very expensive.....but the detail and quality on some items are great.....i love the hobo train...if anyone has it....i love how inexpensive it was .......the hudson that comes with it rocks....but you have to oil it a lot right out of the box because right when i got it and put it in reverse it locked up......


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am so happy to start this forum and having people join...if you know anyone that may want to join get them to join...


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i tend to buy most stuff on ebay.....i get the best deals every now and then.....i just picked up 2 manual switches new for 99 cents...well shipping was five bucks


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i will keep you guys updated on ebay austions that are good deals


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

are any of you ebay users??????


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a couple aqaurium cars, dont remember which ones. I agree with the animated accessory statement.

The Hobo set is great. Got it for my son. I really liked the transformer too.

I use ebay sometimes. 

You guys buy train related gifts for family? Christmas soon. Got ideas?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I have gotten a few train deals on eBey. For Lionel trains, I think the local toy train clubs are one of the best sources. Here in L.A., the Toy Train Operating Society(T.T.O.S) is probably the best. There is also the Train Collector's Association(T.C.A.).


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well i live up in ohio......it already snowed a little here but stopped....i went to LA and loved it becasue there was like barely humitity.....u both are lucky...lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Minreg said:


> I have a couple aqaurium cars, dont remember which ones. I agree with the animated accessory statement.
> 
> The Hobo set is great. Got it for my son. I really liked the transformer too.
> 
> ...


I love that transformer too.....i really love to get accessories for christmas.....how old is your son


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

does any one have one of those tmcc comtrols....i think they arent that great because i enjoy collecting old postwar stuff......i like working with all the wires too.....LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Do any of you like the polar express trains….maybe you can get your son that for Christmas


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't have TMCC. It is impressive, but expensive. 

I think the Polar Express is great for kids. Its not my thing, although I like passenger trains.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea the polar express train is very cool lots of detail


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> I don't have TMCC. It is impressive, but expensive.
> 
> I think the Polar Express is great for kids. Its not my thing, although I like passenger trains.


I think the same thing about both.....the polar express is too cartoonish...i want my layout to be realistic....i actually make most of my own stuff out a things you can pick up at craft stores


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to get more stuff for my hobo theme….accessories and such….I can’t find them in many places…in my layout there is an old broken down bridge and in that area there are a bunch of hobos….what accessories have you seen for the hobo theme?????


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I want to get more stuff for my hobo theme….accessories and such….I can’t find them in many places…in my layout there is an old broken down bridge and in that area there are a bunch of hobos….what accessories have you seen for the hobo theme?????


Since you mentioned the Hudson, I'm guessing you're talking 1930s dustbowl-era. 

To answer your question, the only thing that comes to mind, is some of that Emmett Kelly Jr. clown stuff. Aside from that, I think you'll have to modify vehicles, structures, etc. yourself.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

tcian said:


> yea the polar express train is very cool lots of detail


Lionel did a nice job on it. And, it seems to be a year-to-year Xmas favorite.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Since you mentioned the Hudson, I'm guessing you're talking 1930s dustbowl-era.
> 
> To answer your question, the only thing that comes to mind, is some of that Emmett Kelly Jr. clown stuff. Aside from that, I think you'll have to modify vehicles, structures, etc. yourself.


Well i have just gone on ebay and found these


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Well i have just gone on eBey and found these...


Well, there you are! I obviously haven't been keeping up with the current Lionel stuff. I'm glad they're making product that fits your interest.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wat are some of ur interests....i have lots of time on my hands....i will find it....wat do you like to collect....trains sets.....cars....or accessories


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you. That is really nice. I recently splurged on a monorail set, which I described in excruciating detail in the other thread. So, I get to have some time, to think about other goodies I might like!

In Lionel, I have been thinking about one of the postwar HO Pacifics, w/ the whistle in the tender. As far as I know, that particular motor-driven whistle design was unique to Lionel HO. Gilbert HO also had a neat, on-board remote control whistle, but it was totally different. 

The Lionel Pacifics also had _puffing_ smoke. In that period, only the HO made by Lionel, Gilbert, and Marx puffed smoke; the Seuthe generators used by model railroad locos simply streamed smoke. Gilbert HO smokers also had a great synchronized chuff.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

On my brothers mth engine the smoke just poors out....its pretty cool.....but i like mine hudson better....it doesnt puff enough smoke though.....but it puffs perfect smoke rings everytime


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

So what are your layouts like…can u get any pics….mine I had to take down…this year I should be getting a 4 by 8 board in the basement….last year my layout was on the floor and was huge…I will try to find some pics…..but my cats always knocked trees and people down….and trying to do that cotton snow is always a disaster….it gets stuck in the wheels of the cars….I just went to the dollar store and got a bunch of little people and figures that for the price are very nice


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

*my layout*

here are some pics of a layout i set up in my freetime on the floor in my living room last year.......i did this in 2 days.....so its a littls sloppy....i just wanted to show my relatives while they were over


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> On my brothers mth engine the smoke just poors out....its pretty cool...


MTH steamers have _fan-driven_ smoke units. That's hardcore!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> So what are your layouts like…


I haven't done a layout in decades.


partyplatedave said:


> ...my cats always knocked trees and people down…


LOL! Make them wear Godzilla outfits.


partyplatedave said:


> ...and trying to do that cotton snow is always a disaster….it gets stuck in the wheels of the cars…


Same w/ that loose-type Xmas tree tinsel. That stuff is _really_ bad!


partyplatedave said:


> ...I just went to the dollar store and got a bunch of little people and figures that for the price are very nice


LOVE that store.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree............hey wat kind of track do you use


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice floor layout.
I do a layout on the floor every christmas.
Will get some pics if interested.
Track: Lionel tubular, Fasttrack, K Line super snap
You guys already got three pages going.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I have regular O gauge track, leftover from my last layout. I started with 027, because that is what came with the first MPC sets I bought, back in the 1970s. I later added 54" curves, remote switches, etc. I switched over to O gauge, because I was beginning to get locos, such as 2343s, which just didn't run well, if at all, on the 027. Back then, they didn't have the newer alternatives.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Minreg said:


> Nice floor layout.
> I do a layout on the floor every christmas.
> Will get some pics if interested.
> Track: Lionel tubular, Fasttrack, K Line super snap
> You guys already got three pages going.


ya i tend to post a lot....i luv floor layouts....cus i know its just for fun and dont have to make it perfect.....i have fastrack, regular lionel(i dont know wat its called) track, and that MTH track


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> ...i have fastrack...and that MTH track


Which of these do you like better? I haven't tried either one, yet.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i like em both.....they are both around the same price......i like fastrack because they snap together and dont come apart (until you pull them apart).....the mth stuff i have more of but doesnt hold together and the little prongs that connect power bend easily and the connectors that hold the plastic together break

FASTRACK IS GOOD BUT WAY TO OVER PRICED
go with fastrack


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i like em both.....they are both around the same price......i like fastrack because they snap together and dont come apart (until you pull them apart).....the mth stuff i have more of but doesnt hold together and the little prongs that connect power bend easily and the connectors that hold the plastic together break
> 
> FASTRACK IS GOOD BUT WAY TO OVER PRICED
> go with fastrack


Thanks for your info. I prefer the look of the MTH, with its solid, realistic T-shaped rail. The Fastrack rail reminds me of Gilbert's cheap S gauge Pikemaster rails. But the Fastrack rails are steel, and Magnetraction works with them.

I was reading in the recent Lionel catalogue about how other brands of track may cause premature wheel wear. I thought that was funny, since Lionel's own Super O track was notorious, for quickly wearing out third-rail pickup rollers! 

Lionel could have simply used the Flyer tubular T-rail, since they own Flyer now. That would have beaten the hell out of this crap rail they're ripping-off their current customers with.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg said:


> ...I do a layout on the floor every christmas.
> Will get some pics if interested...


Love to see them! I don't want to pressure anyone for pictures, though. I don't have a digital camera myself, yet!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so what should i buy........i probably dont know as much about trains as you guys


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Since this is the Lionel forum you can only buy Lionel. LOL.
I like the 027 sized tubular track with 045 curves. It fits perfect as the outer loop on a 4x8 board. Its just the easiest for me. I can hook up all the lights and stuff with no problem with enough connectors. And it works well with all the postwar accessories etc. 

Lionel fasttrack is 036, I like it. Believe that there are connections under each track section to hook up wires etc. The best part about it is If you plan to buy many Lionel starter sets that you will get more and more track with each set. You will end up with a lot of curves but o well. You can put together a whole oval of track on the floor and when your done pick it up with one hand and lean it against the wall or carry it, stash it somewhere else and it does not come apart. The only downside that I have heard people talk about is that its loud, cause of its hollow rails and space under the roadbed. Personally I did not find it to be a problem. I did not notice one way or the other. 

Im not a big MTH fan so I dont know much about MTH track. Sorry MTH fans, no disrepect intended.

If I had a good size budget and was worried about realism... Although any track with a third rail cant be all that realistic. I would go with Atlas O track and Ross switches.

Now that K-Line is gone... And I supported them heavily for the last 10 years, I suppose its of no use to mention their track. Also I would like to say that Im lost without a new K-Line catalog for the first time. Im bitter and have not looked at another catalog all year, although with this light hearted Lionel forum Im a little curious to see a new Lionel catalog.

Well I did look at a Williams catalog. Cause I bought a SANTA FE BLUE GOOSE 4-8-4 J CLASS STEAM LOCOMOTIVE with all the passenger cars. Its really nice and I was lucky to get the whole set. If you go to their website you can become a member for 25-30 dollars and that includes your choice of a free car or caboose.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I stopped at a hobby shop today, and looked at Fastrack. The rail IS American Flyer Pikemaster...EXACTAMUNDO!!! And I thought Lionel might have shyed away from using rolled T-rail, because it was too Flyer-like. Silly me. (I just got out a piece of old Lionel Super O. Doh! It uses rolled T-rail. Even more inexcusable, that Fastrack doesn't use T-rail.)

Let me guess what's next: a Lionel T-rail track, which will be super-DUPER expensive, _plus_, it will feature some OTHER significantly objectionable shortcoming(s).


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg said:


> ...I like the 027 sized tubular track with 045 curves. It fits perfect as the outer loop on a 4x8 board...I can hook up all the lights and stuff with no problem with enough connectors. And it works well with all the postwar accessories etc...


Yeah, as long as you use wider-radius turns and switches, you can run anything. You can get second-hand 027 very inexpensively, too. Definitely your lowest-cost track option, plus magnetraction works with it! 


Minreg said:


> ...Lionel fasttrack is 036, I like it...there are connections under each track section to hook up wires etc. The best part about it is If you plan to buy many Lionel starter sets that you will get more and more track with each set...You can put together a whole oval of track on the floor and when your done pick it up with one hand and lean it against the wall or carry it...and it does not come apart...


Actually, if you use track clips, you can do the same, w/ other track.


Minreg said:


> ...If I had a good size budget and was worried about realism...I would go with Atlas O track and Ross switches...
> 
> ...with this light hearted Lionel forum Im a little curious to see a new Lionel catalog...


You can drool over the Lionel catalog at their website. MTH and Williams, too.



Minreg said:


> ...Well I did look at a Williams catalog. Cause I bought a SANTA FE BLUE GOOSE 4-8-4 J CLASS STEAM LOCOMOTIVE with all the passenger cars. Its really nice...


I LOVE my Williams die-cast, NYC scale Hudson!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> so what should i buy........i probably dont know as much about trains as you guys


You've got PLENTY experience. I think rather few train operators have extensive experience with every kind of O gauge track that has been made. That is a LOT of different kinds.

Like I mentioned before, if you can get to a toy train club meet, you will probably find LOTS of cheap, second-hand track. That is THE way to go, unless expense is not a problem.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

What I really want to get is one of those track cleaning cars….I heard that the new ones actually work but not as good as just doing it yourself……do any of you have one……and wat kind of cleaners can I clean the track by hand with…besides the Lionel stuff….but I worked quite good with that track eraser it came with….but a lot of work it was


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am only 13.....just so u know....have very small budget but big love for trains....LOL


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> What I really want to get is one of those track cleaning cars….I heard that the new ones actually work but not as good as just doing it yourself……do any of you have one……and wat kind of cleaners can I clean the track by hand with…besides the Lionel stuff….but I worked quite good with that track eraser it came with….but a lot of work it was


Again, I defer to those more knowledgeable. I never got a track cleaning car.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i am only 13.....just so u know....have very small budget but big love for trains....LOL


That's how old I was, when I started buying Lionel starter sets at Toys 'R Us. I still have my _Milwaukee Special_ set from back then.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

the only time i can really get whole sets are when xmas comes......i love to buy accessories like i said...


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Im 30 something but I still like to get train sets for Xmas too. 

When I do a holiday layout I usually screw the track down to a 4x8 board then I cut the crud with some denatured alcohol. Follow it up with a Scotchbrite pad, vacuum then another quick pass with denatured alcohol. Depends on what track you got. I think MTH says use only denatured alcohol on their track. 

I would not clean the track with cars or engines on the track. The little rubber traction tires may get messed up if you use something harsh. I dont have a cleaning car, I wonder what they put in them to clean. A cleaning car would be nice for a large permanent layout though.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Have you seen these little Beep 027 trains at 

http://readymadetoys.stores.yahoo.net/

I was thinking of ordering a few as gifts.
One for me, brother, father, son.
59 bucks each.

The Lionel Docksider switcher is probably better at around 100 bucks. 
I like mine but wanted to try one of those Beeps from RMT.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave,

They make a lot more accessories, now. And, they're really nice. I have an old magnetic crane that is my favorite O gauge accessory. You can both load and unload w/ it, and from different tracks. 

I also have American Flyer S gauge. I have an animated station, where passengers both board, and leave the train, and go into and out of the station.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

toyroy >

Is there a place to get good pictures of a really simple wooden roller coaster?
Sometime in the future I would like to build one to go with the Lionel amusement rides I have. 

Also have you seen any circus tents? I made one a few years ago from bent wire and some red cloth but it wasnt so great.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

personally.....i like to make my own scenoria but operating accessories is too much of a challenge.....i didnt really like the beeps....looked like midgets...LOL


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg said:


> Have you seen these little Beep 027 trains at
> 
> http://readymadetoys.stores.yahoo.net/
> 
> ...


About those gift Beeps: I'd definitely want to know how the person feels about them, first. I HATE them. On the other hand, I've been thinking about getting one of the Docksiders; they're sweet!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg said:


> ...Is there a place to get good pictures of a really simple wooden roller coaster?...


I'll go through what I have, and get back to you on that. There are no really simple wood coasters I know of. The shortest, simplest coasters are steel, similar to the Faller HO models. 

You might check out CoasterDynamix. They have pictures of their new HO wood coaster kit, which is _pretty_ simple. Looks like it would be fairly easy to adapt to O scale, too.



Minreg said:


> ...Also have you seen any circus tents?...


Short answer: besides the repos of the cardstock fold-ups which came with the Mickey Mouse Express set, no. But, I'll keep a lookout for some.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I got a barrel car that is real old probably from the 50s and I am surprised how good it still works….I am fascinated how it just vibrates the barrels up


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I got a barrel car that is real old probably from the 50s and I am surprised how good it still works….I am fascinated how it just vibrates the barrels up


That's how my Flyer animated station works, too. The passenger figures have felt-like stuff on their bases, oriented so that, as the station and car floors vibrate, they make tiny hops forward.

It is because toy trains use AC, of course, that there are all the vibration-driven accessories.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i have a new great way to sculp mountian....great stuff foam.....it comes in a can.....also you can make water buy painting a base that looks like a river then to cover it in a layer of clear wax....its hard but works great


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave,

Are you thinking of a permanent layout, or making some scenery/accessories for your floor layout?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I am getting a permanent layout table this week sometime


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, No Beeps for you guys. LOL.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Are you going to do anything for sound deadening (drum effect) on this layout table?
I think its great your gonna have a place to run your trains.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave,

I know you like floor layouts. Whose idea was the table? And, how big will it be?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg,

One idea that occured to me for a simple wood coaster, would be to just copy one of those old Chein tin-litho wind-up toys. They're always on Ebey, if you're unfamiliar with them.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Minreg said:


> Are you going to do anything for sound deadening (drum effect) on this layout table?
> I think its great your gonna have a place to run your trains.


i dont even know wat that is :freak:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> partyplatedave,
> 
> I know you like floor layouts. Whose idea was the table? And, how big will it be?


It was my idea.....i am thinking 4 by 8


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i may only put 2 or 3 tracks on it....but hope to put many switches on it....i want to make a river and a mountain but might not have enough space on the table


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> It was my idea.....i am thinking 4 by 8


Great! Good luck, on your mountains and water.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

do you have a permanent layout....i am just going to make a cardboard box....put 2 holes in it were the train can go....well 4 holes because i am going to have a trestle top path and a table level main train....they will just be to boxes stacked on top of eachother but i will put those tunnel ports on the openings and sculp the mountain with foam and great stuff.....i still have no idea how to make water and some other scenery....I need help....LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Are there any items you have that you are especially fond of….cus there are some things I may want to add after listening


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Are there any items you have that you are especially fond of…


I would want lots of lights and working accessories, like a stop station, a milk car platform, log loaders, etc. I've heard guys say you have to carefully plan where you put those working accessories, though. 

You're beyond me now, with the mountains and stuff. They should have _something_ in your local library about model railroad layout construction.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd STILL do it "Benchwork Style" so you can easily get to the wiring, and the weight won't kill you. You might even hang it from the ceiling, and use the area underneath as storage.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i may put a 2x8 table on two horse stands or whatever you call them....thats what my father did when i was really little.....i look at a lot of books and magazines on track planning....i ussually put things where they make sense.....


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yea....we got a new member in this forum of three.....now four


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i may put a 2x8 table on two horse stands or whatever you call them....thats what my father did when i was really little...


I _think_ Y3a was talking about some framing underneath your 4x8 sheet. I'm sure your books and mags show that stuff. 

I might go with some of those folding legs one can buy, so I wouldn't have to find a place to store the sawhorses when the table is against the wall, under the bed, or whatever.



partyplatedave said:


> ...i look at a lot of books and magazines on track planning...i ussually put things where they make sense...


What I was talking about was things like having an accessory too close to a switch, so that the train on the siding blocks the main line. Or, having a crossing gate placed where a long engine or car on a curve sideswipes it. Those kinds of goofs are easy, when you're squeezing things together on a layout board.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i have a train crash in mine were the whole bridge collapsed....its pretty cool.....but i went to the library and got model railroading benchwork


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i have a train crash in mine were the whole bridge collapsed....its pretty cool


LOL! Is that like The Addams Family?


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Where is your layout gonna be located? bedroom, basement, garage?

For water try this:
Get a scrap piece of wood and apply some different colors of paint in different sections, just a few inches of blues, black, brown, green depending on the type of water scene your going for. Murky pond or deep river?

Then get some of this and paint it on in several layers.
Mod Podge - Gloss 
http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=82040&PRODID=46905

Some people use 'acrylic gloss medium' found at craft stores. 

Well thats what I would do so that you can get an idea before you actually try it on your layout. 

As for the layout there are a hundred ways to do things but you have to be realistic if you want to actually get it done. On my Xmas layout I started going up to a second level where I can showcase a smaller 027 train and every year make the scenery different like military or circus scene etc. That got me to thinking of a modular plan for a semi permanent layout. You know when you get tired of a coal mine swap it out for a baseball field, or something like that. One of these days... years...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Minreg said:


> ...Mod Podge - Gloss...Some people use 'acrylic gloss medium'...


Walmart has the Mod Podge, also spray cans of Krylon "Triple Thick Crystal Clear Glaze" acrylic.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ok.....i will try some of those


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yep.....


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave,
Anything to report, regarding your layout?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

not really


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

just need a a good table and some materials to make scenery......i got that benchowrk book and have been looking at it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I also picked up a mint condition old 397 coal loader for under 100 bucks…..it was in perfect shape except for a few minor scratches on the blue part but a guy touched it up for me….i love the thing and all the interesting noises it makes…lol it is loud


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Do any of you have a milk car….I have a real old one probably from the 50s also that still works good…I got it for under 100 bucks……but as I use it it gets hot….does yours get hot….


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Do any of you have a milk car….I have a real old one probably from the 50s also that still works good…I got it for under 100 bucks……but as I use it it gets hot….does yours get hot….


They shouldn't get _THAT_ hot. When you push the button, it should only take a second or two, to put a can on the platform. 

If you are you using DC to activate the car, that will cause the coil in the mechanism to draw more current, making it hotter.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> They shouldn't get _THAT_ hot. When you push the button, it should only take a second or two, to put a can on the platform.
> 
> If you are you using DC to activate the car, that will cause the coil in the mechanism to draw more current, making it hotter.


ohhhhhh....ok thanks


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I have some old Lionel and American Flyer that were my dad's and granpa's, dad was born in 1930 and grandpa in 1903. Plus some old lead figures to go with the trains. I will see if I can find them and get some pictures


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

partyplatedave said:


> ohhhhhh....ok thanks



No i am using AC currents...i mean it gets hot but not melting or anything


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> I have some old Lionel and American Flyer that were my dad's and granpa's, dad was born in 1930 and grandpa in 1903. Plus some old lead figures to go with the trains. I will see if I can find them and get some pictures



Are you selling any of it????

Nise to have another person to join this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> No i am using AC currents...i mean it gets hot but not melting or anything


OK, I know, that YOU know, that the trains and accessories warm up when they're being used. When you say the milk car gets hot, what DO you mean? Is there a burning smell?

There are two different milk cars that I know of, and they have different mechanisms. The older car is smaller, and has a solid die-cast metal mechanism. The newer, larger car mechanism is mostly plastic, and has a dashpot to slow down the guy delivering the can.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

its the old one with the metal mechanism

it doesnt melt but it burns your hand when touched


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

it has copper coild wrapped around the coupler


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> its the old one with the metal mechanism
> 
> it doesnt melt but it burns your hand when touched


That's too hot. Could be a shorted coil, or someone took some windings off of the coil.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well.....i doesnt really matter cus its one of my show pieces....i dont like to play with something that rare....or i shouldnt say rare but OLD and VALUABLE


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> well.....i doesnt really matter cus its one of my show pieces....i dont like to play with something that rare....or i shouldnt say rare but OLD and VALUABLE


I understand. I like the new Lionel/K-Line Milk Depot, and NYC milk car!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hopefully i can get out to a train store or show today.....


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well i have been finding a lot of good things on ebay lately...just dont have the money to pay for them.....there is about 25 differetn train sets on ebay that start out at1 cent but usually they go up up up in price but i caught some cheap stuff for only 1 buck or two...check it out when you get a chance in the lionel part of EBAY


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

partyplatedave said:


> Are you selling any of it????
> 
> Nise to have another person to join this forum :thumbsup:


Nope, don't sell anything that was handed down to me.

I get here now and then... sometimes there just isn't enough time to visit everywhere


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant believe how nice some of those new hudsons lionel is coming out with....I am not so fond of their berkshires though


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

does any one have a 2020 engine


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ummm...........yep


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I cant believe how nice some of those new hudsons lionel is coming out with....I am not so fond of their berkshires though


I agree, about the recent Berks. They sure got their moneys worth out of the _old_ Berk tooling; they used that for sixty years or more!

Which Hudsons are you talking about? I didn't see any cataloged this year.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> does any one have a 2020 engine


Sorry, I never liked the Pennsy turbines. We had one of the full O scale ones at the shop, when I worked there. It was a model of the same loco, but it was WAY bigger than the 671/2020.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Well the hudson i got with my hobo trian was nise but a couple years ago i think they came out with some new ones....but i havent gotten the 06 catalog yet.....gotta run up to HT soon....LOL


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Well the hudson i got with my hobo trian was nise but a couple years ago i think they came out with some new ones....but i havent gotten the 06 catalog yet.....gotta run up to HT soon....LOL


Lionel has the '06, v.2 catalog online. I saw the Union Pacific Hudson from '04. I think it is the same as yours, except with a metal tender.

Is HT your local train store?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

HT stands for Hobbytown.....they give out free catalogs
They sell some trains there
but there are two major train stores around me....i am pretty fortunate


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i looked on the lionel web site just to get a peep at what came out.....a couple new sets that i am fairly fond of.....didnt see to many accessories i liked......i love the christmas tree seller and the accessory and also the ice rink.......

if you want the link to all catalogs 2000- now i will give you guys the link


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i just picked up a shack or something like that brand new on ebay for like 10 bucks.....good deal....LOL


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i just picked up a shack or something like that brand new...for like 10 bucks.....good deal....LOL


Neat!! 

Which '06 train sets did you like?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the logging train.....for the money that is pretty good
i also like the expansion pack you can add to it


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I like the logging train.....for the money that is pretty good
> i also like the expansion pack you can add to it


I love the _idea_ of this set. The docksider steamer is great, and it's put to good use here. 

If I were to re-compose this set, I would use the timber cars, and maybe only two. I'd also use the bobber caboose. And, go with more prototypical car colors, since trains are christmas-y enough. This would make a better looking around-the-tree train, as well as allow a lower set price.

I'd also make add-on timber cars available, as well as matching operating log dump cars. However, I'd use the same real timber load, and hold-down chains, with the operating cars.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i agree.....they chose the cheap dump cars too....not the nice ones


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i got the freight platform i bought on ebay today......it didnt come assembled thoug but i put it together and it looks pretty nice but i may drill a hole in the bottom and put a light inside it just to make it stand out a little more


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

that guys buildings were amazing.....i need one for my layout


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> that guys buildings were amazing...


Which guy?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am not sure.....that guy who has the forum with his custom made houses and scenes


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

my brother is looking for a nice pre war set on ebay for his Xmas present.....seen any anywhere


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> my brother is looking for a nice pre war set...for his Xmas present.....seen any anywhere


That covers a lot of ground! Firstly, if he doesn't have to have a genuine antique, check out MTH Tinplate Traditions. 

As for antiques, nice ones do come up you-know-where. Also, there are other online auction houses that specialize in toy trains. Just search for them. Or, get to a TCA Meet.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

he is looking for antiques.....we are finding lots on ebay but we would like to buy one in person so we are going to some shows and hopefully we will find one....for now i am just building a huge layout in my living room with mountians and trestles and the whole sha bang......LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

are you going to be setting up any new layouts????for the holidays ofcourse


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> are you going to be setting up any new layouts????for the holidays...


I don't usually do layouts, but if I build an engine or car, I'll set up some track for testing.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave,
How's your prewar train search going?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> I don't usually do layouts, but if I build an engine or car, I'll set up some track for testing.



WOW...you build your own cars....sweet....can you post some pics???


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> partyplatedave,
> How's your prewar train search going?


well....seeing lots of good stuff but not ready to buy yet....they are usually sold car by car on ebay and i am just looking for a set :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> WOW...you build your own cars....sweet....can you post some pics???


Someday, when I get a camera, I will.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Someday, when I get a camera, I will.



lol......do you use a lot of switches???


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

what kind of track do you use??


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> what kind of track do you use??


All my track is older stuff. Except for the plastic battery stuff, of course- and that's likely as not to get cannibalized for the plastic.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am trying to get some pics but cant find my camera.....but it looks sweet.....i alos found out that realtrax from mth isnt that good....i dont like it anymore but i just use cheap track.....the 89 cent stuff lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaa......crap....i just missed another brand new 80watt transformer on ebay....whent for 99 cents...thats the second time this week


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i just bought a lionel ice station brand new for 55 bucks but has 10 bucks shipping......then found out it didnt come with the [email protected]#[email protected][email protected]


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i just bought a lionel ice station brand new for 55 bucks...then found out it didnt come with the car!...


It didn't say in the listing?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i bought it a couple days ago from an ebay seller named TRAINZ


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i bought it a couple days ago from a...seller named TRAINZ


I think I've bought from him. Big-time train seller. 

It should have said in the listing what you'd get. If not, let him know. Most dealers don't want any unhappy customers.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Dave your layout looks very goood for the holidays Merry Christmas


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

*Graduated Trestles*

Has anybody on here used the graduated trestles for the Lionel FastTrack? I bought a set last week, and it appears to have been a huge waste of money. First of all, they were a pain to put together. After it was all set up, it looked great. I used them along with a set of elevated trestles, and I had one train passing over the other. However, my Polar Express set could not climb the grade without using full throttle. Even then, it barely made it up. Then, of course, it took off like a bat out of hell. If I didn't shut it down fast enough, it would launch itself right off the track. The observation car dropped 3 1/2 feet to the hardwood floor. I wound up taking it all apart, and just running the trains flat. Certainly not as fun to watch, and those darn trestles cost like $40.00 a set! I always had inclines on my HO layouts, and I never had this problem before.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scrambler81 said:


> ...I always had inclines on my HO layouts, and I never had this problem before.


Because of differences in gearing, typical Lionel O gauge locomotives freewheel downhill, whereas HO locomotives don't. Only Lionel's expensive "Odyssey"-equipped locos can automatically handle up- and down-grade control, as on your graduated trestle layout.

Some folks with situations like yours use track blocks to provide higher voltage on the upgrade, and lower on the downgrade. Be careful: if different transformers are used for the individual blocks, their output voltages all have to be phased the same way.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

My problem with trestles is when my trains go downhill the go way to fast and burn up the motor in my santa fey but when i turn down the speed it doesnt have enough strength to make it back up the hill


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep. Gotta block the graded loop, and use different track voltages.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

tcian said:


> Dave your layout looks very goood for the holidays Merry Christmas


THANX....gotta come over and see yours soon


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> HO locomotives typically feature a single-toothed worm-and-wheel gearset, which cannot be backdriven. Backdriving is where turning the wheels forces the motor to turn. The easiest way to see this, is to try turning the wheels of a locomotive by hand. The typical Lionel locomotive _will_ allow this, unlike most other brand, and scale, locomotives. Only Lionel's expensive "Odyssey"-equipped locos can automatically handle up- and down-grade control, as with your graded layout.
> 
> Some folks with situations like yours wire in additional power on the upgrade, and reduced on the downgrade. One has to be careful to get different power sources phased properly, though.


the odysees are very nice but toooooo expensive.......but if you setup the track with turns going down or even a helix setup it slows it WAY down :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Yep. Gotta block the graded loop, and use different track voltages.


I gotta what dee what with a who da who


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I gotta what dee what with a who da who


LOL! Go back to those library books about layout building. They'll have info on track blocks. Blocks are sections of track which are electrically isolated from each other. In this case, you may need 10-15 volts on the uphill block, and only 5 volts on the downhill block.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> LOL! Go back to those library books about layout building. They'll have info on track blocks. Blocks are sections of track which are electrically isolated from each other. In this case, you may need 10-15 volts on the uphill block, and only 5 volts on the downhill block.


well its that mth track so i will just have to bend the bottom of the middl track......i will try it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

by the way....i returned those library books today......60 bucks over due....LOL.....the book fee if i lost them would be that much.....i dont know how much the fee will be....LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I tried it and remembered that you have to have the whole track powered.....so i have to get one of those track clips for that track


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR......had an almost forest fire with my skilled firework shows


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I just got my engine back from the shop because it stopped working so my older brother took it apart thinking he could fix it.....lost all the screws and ruined the electronics.....cost 70 bucks to repair too


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

plus I have to take it back today because after we had it worked on the sound was AWESOME but the dual headlights in front didnt work


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well tomorrow I may be going to a huge train swap meet......going to be lots of fun


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> well tomorrow I may be going to a huge train swap meet......going to be lots of fun


Hope you get lots of bargains! Let us know what you find.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Hope you get lots of bargains! Let us know what you find.



I went with 50 bucks and got a post war coal dump car in great condition and a post war log dump car in great condition with BOX......got them both for only 65 BUCKS......he gave me ten bucks off because I was a kid


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

now I have a whole trains all over 50 years old......old engine that in great shpae my bro bought, milk car, barrel car, sunoco 3 dome tanker, log dump car, and coal dump car.....just need a mint caboose


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Which style caboose are you going to get?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Which style caboose are you going to get?


i dont know......a cool one....LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

a red one


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i think this forum just died.....well i got pics of my layout i just have to get them on my computer....LOL


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

na it did not i still look at it ok it did


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

tcian said:


> na it did not i still look at it ok it did


what?/??????

i dont get it


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i said that i still look at the fourm


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

oh......gosh speak english not IM...lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

got pics but now i have to resize them....gosh dangit


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

lol hahaha


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i hate these pics


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

why do u


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cus i cant get them on


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

o i guess this is our new forum


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

lets ceep this fourm alive!!! lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

lol....gotta get pix


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

lol..


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Dave,
Did you get a caboose for your postwar set?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

no have no money....lol....i will get pics posted soon but i am to lazy


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

the program that i resize them on doesnt work anymore


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

dave do u need a ride on fri?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

dont know.....call me thursday


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok.....


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

lets keep this fourm alive


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

so anyone been building any new layouts


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yea......i am building another floor layout.....just one track .......probably a real complicated mth track


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

cool dave!!!!


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

*Some of My Lionel Trains*

OK, this thread is dying, so I'll throw a couple of pictures up. This is my basement layout, and I got it together about 3 days before Christmas. Most of my Lionel accessories go on our Christmas tree layout, so I didn't have much to put on here. I'm running two lines, I have the Polar Express on one, and my youngest boy's Santa Fe Super Freight on the other. I let the boys decorate the platform with toys and Christmas figures. The platform is an "L" - it's 10' x 12' and 5' deep.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

wow thats a nice layout


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I like it, but I'm kinda torn right now. I've got a ton of HO equipment packed in boxes, and I'd really like to start running that again. When my boys were born, they both received Lionel for their first Christmas, so it's hard to take that down to put my stuff back up. That's why I run Fastrack for Lionel, and Bachmann EZ Track in HO, so I can switch back and forth when I get the urge. I was hoping to run both, but once I built out the basement, it didn't look as big anymore.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

put it on the inside of the o scale


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

That's what Lionel does on their showroom layout. Only, they use S scale on the elevated inside loop. Done right, the forced perspective makes it all look fine.


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, that's one of the ideas I've been toying with. I just have't come up with a plan I really like yet. Admittedly, I've got so many things I'm working on in this house right now, it's hard to wrap my mind around any one thing long enough to see it through. I'll start moving on it soon.


----------



## CarGuyZM10 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new member with a problem. I have a postwar 275 ZW transformer that the left throttle arm is loose on. When I say loose, I mean that the arm has some play between the arm itself and the roller inside (sort of like a car's steering wheel has play between it and the wheels). Anyway, is their anyway to fix this without having to go to a Service Station since the nearest one to my house is over an hour away, and I really don't want to be without it for longer than a few days. Thanks for any help you can give me. Also, did I put this in the right place?


----------



## kdw3 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Lionel 110 Graduated Trestle Set*

I got the Lionel 110 Graduated Trestle Set off of ebay, but I do not know how to attach it to the track. Can someone help!

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

Did you get the correct trestle set? There is a difference between the trestles for the standard track and the new Fast Track. I have the Fast Track, and the trestles just snap right on. 
A lesson learned the hard way - Lionel steam locos don't really like going uphill. I finally gave up and went back to flat, because they just couldn't run up the incline. So, if anyone wants 'em, I've got Fast Track graduated trestles available, cheap.


----------



## CarGuyZM10 (Jun 21, 2007)

So what do you people think of that new Harry Potter Hogwarts Express that Lionel is coming out with?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wow its great to be back on hobby talk......cant wait til train time....or shall i say christmas time


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am not a big fan of trains like harry potter


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: Come On U Guys.....lets Keep This Forum Alive....yea :thumbsup:


----------



## NDB (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to know about compatibility between O gage and Fast track. Particularly switches, also the 5/8 inch high track.
NDB


----------



## NDB (Dec 3, 2007)

How Much
NDB


----------



## Jnt (Oct 9, 2011)

*tmcc*

Does anyone know if it is possible for the TMCC Commnd Base to communicate with the 135 watt PM-1 or does the PM-1 just receive commands from the Cab-1 remote?


----------



## GoSteelers (Dec 4, 2011)

*Smoke, Bell, Wistle and Railsounds not working*

I have a FasTrack setup with a 4-6-4 Hudson w/Conventional railsounds. Last Christmas, the whistle, bell smoke and railsounds stopped working. I changed the battery in the tender to no avail. Believing my older transformer (approx 10 yrs) was going bad, i deceided to replace it this year. I purchased a new 80 watt transformer, but those things still do not work. The train runs fine, but no noise or smoke. Another strange thing, I had to remove my FastTrack uncoupling track as it just kept uncoupling whatever went over it. I put my old uncoupling (old track) in and it works fine. I had assumed that my new uncoupling track was just bad, but now I'm not sure.

Please help, my 8 & 10 yr olds (and their dad) really miss the "Bells & Whistles"!

Thanks.


----------

